# is back to education allowance means tested?



## jigsaw (3 Jun 2009)

hey guys, just have a quick question, im starting college in september and just want to know is back to education allowance means tested? i recently received redundancy and am worried the money i received may go against me

thanks

Al


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jun 2009)

It's not means-tested. for third-level you must be on SW for 12 months (or 9 months if referred by the Job Facilitator or FAS), for second level it's three months on SW.


----------



## jigsaw (3 Jun 2009)

thanks welfarite, you are an absolute wealth of knowledge about this stuff and a credit to the forum

much appreciated

cheers


----------



## Jano (3 Jun 2009)

Because you were made redundant, the waiting periods do not apply if it was a statutory redundancy.


----------



## Welfarite (4 Jun 2009)

Jano said:


> Because you were made redundant, the waiting periods do not apply if it was a statutory redundancy.


 
Not for Back to Education Allowance! You are referring to Back to Work Enterprise scheme I think?


----------



## Jano (4 Jun 2009)

I am referring to Back to Education Allowance! I have double checked again now with the Back to Education Schemes office in Carrick-on-Shannon and if you have been awarded a statutory redundancy you only have to establish an entitlement to a social welfare payment, e.g. Jobseeker's Benefit, to qualify. There is no minimum waiting period since September 2007.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jun 2009)

Jano said:


> I am referring to Back to Education Allowance! I have double checked again now with the Back to Education Schemes office in Carrick-on-Shannon and if you have been awarded a statutory redundancy you only have to establish an entitlement to a social welfare payment, e.g. Jobseeker's Benefit, to qualify. There is no minimum waiting period since September 2007.


 

Thanks for putting me right on that Jano! Was unaware of this! The guidelines on www.welfare.ie haven't been updated to reflect the change in policy as far as I can see. Did you see it there?


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2009)

Welfarite,
It's in the operational guidelines for Back To Education, but would be very easy to miss as it's a note at the end of some very detailed qualifying conditions!

"*Note: *With effect from September 2007, persons awarded Statutory Redundancy may access the BTEA scheme provided an entitlement to a relevant Social Welfare payment is established prior to commencing the first year of an approved course of study."


----------



## Jano (5 Jun 2009)

No prob Welfarite,
it isn't that explicit to be honest on welfare.ie:

"*If you are awarded statutory redundancy* and entitled to one of the qualifying social welfare payments you may get the the Back to Education Allowance."

They don't spell out the fact that there is no qualifying period as with the other conditions. It's not particularly well highlighted in the booklet either.
Thanks!


----------

